# New owner needed or last trip to the vet :(



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a 5 year old female black and white chihauhua named Mia who I rescued when my daughter brought home her new baby and subsequently encountered jealousy issues and baby getting unwelcome scratches on her face. Mia is otherwise a very loving dog but does have a few behavioural problems that I am not able to spend the time training her to overcome. She has snapped at more than a few people (unpredictably), pees on occasion in the house, growls from her bed (not at me, at anyone else though). This behavior is unacceptable and yet on the otherhand, she is tremendously playful, loves to cuddle, and has very cute and fun characteristics as well. I have to do something soon. I called the vet today to find out their charges to put her to sleep, and I hate the thought of doing that (I cried). I don't know if I can find anyone who would be interested in adopting her and willing to work with her or not. I'm not sure if I have any options. My heart is heavy...... This is my last ditch attempt.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Cant you contact a chihuahua rescue in your area.I would have her straight away but am in UK.


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

She is a animal god made and it would be very sad if you put that dog to sleep for that reason without consulting a rescue


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ALL behaviour issues CAN be treated with some professional help!
you have 2 options!
find a trainer locally whos familair with the special needs of small dogs and dominant dogs...
OR
find a NO KILL shelter (or chihuahua rescue) who would be willing to take her and give her the training she needs to find her a new good home.

putting her to sleep is NOT a good option, especially when her problems are purley behavioural probably from lack of training!
YES you CAN teach old dogs new tricks.
dont throw this dogs life away beause she has some issues you dont know how to work through..there are ALWAYS better options!

please contact chihuahua rescues...even outside of your state!!!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

I totally agree with Foxywench, you always have other options. Even if you place a ad in your local paper, someone out there might be willing to take her. It's unfair to her to have her put to sleep for your reasons.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Chihuahua rescues will go to great length to save a dog's life. They'll find a way to get her. So you need to call them. There is no reason for this dog to be put to sleep. Please don't take her to the vet.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

I always know of homes looking for chi's. Even with issues... I am sure if you contact the right people they will find a home for her. I sense you are tired of her and if you are not willing to keep her till a suitable home is found, please contact a rescue of any type and get her re-homed.


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

I will be moving soon and cannot take her with me. I cannot turn to my family since my elderly mother is not capable of taking on "training", and my sister and her husband will start traveling soon now that her husband finally retired. Both my mother and sister have been bit more than once by Mia! 

She adores me and I wonder if it isn't more "cruel" to make her miss me by giving her to someone new she doesn't know, putting her in an environment she doesn't know...

A couple times I've tried to contact Chihuahua rescues and wasn't very successful. One local lady (small dog rescue) stated she couldn't take her since she already had too many. Email addresses posted on websites have not produced responses to my inquiries!! I'm discouraged. 

Believe me.... if I found someone who is willing to work with her and would give her a good home, I would be forever grateful.


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

I have to move and can't take her with me. My family can't help since my mother is elderly and my sister will be traveling soon with her recently retired spouse. I've tried to contact rescues but have been very discouraged with a lack of response, or one local lady stated she "already had too many". 

Believe me, if I could find someone who would be willing to adopt her, knowing she needed training, I'd be very very grateful. I don't want to put her down, but don't want to just shuffle her off to some unknown environment, unknown owner, unknown treatment...... I think that would be more traumatic to Mia than I could bear.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay, well first of all, dogs don't really think in the same way that people do. If you give Mia to someone else, yes, she may be confused or whatever at first, but she isn't going to sit around & miss you for the rest of her life. She will get use to her new environment & will hopefully be happy there. 

Look online or in a phone book for actual phone #'s to call rather than e-mail. I'm sure most shelters are very busy right now with the holidays, but if you can talk to a person,you may have better luck. You could even check on petfinder.com to find a listing of some shelters in your area. Most of them all have websites with phone numbers. 

I guess I'm a little confused as to why you took her in the first place if you knew you couldn't keep her & would need to rehome her? If she was well behaved, would you be taking her with you? I guess I just can't imagine why anyone would put an animal to sleep that is in no pain & that could be cured with just some training.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Imagine if people treated children like that....."She has been rude and getting bad marks in school.....I think we need to put her out of her (our) misery.

Sorry but this is ridiculous! There are other options. Other people are telling you things that you could choose to do but it sounds as though you've made up your mind already.


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

As I've already stated, I would love to find her a new home but have been having difficulty doing so. I am on this site to see if I might encounter new avenues, not to be criticized. Some of you are rather harsh, and it is not helping. The fact remains, I cannot keep her, regardless of your comments. I feel bad enough about that already. (in answer to another individual, I took her from my daughter because she was going to give her to a woman she never met, lived on a busy road with no fence, and in my opinion was not a good candidate. I've had her for the last three yrs. and now my life has taken a turn where I cannot keep her). My hope is that even with her issues, someone might be interested in adopting her. I do have one contact that I have not yet tried. Hopefully it won't be another dead end. I appreciate the offer from sullysmum..... Thanks.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope you can figure something out. I know there are so many people who would love to have a chihuahua. At my vets they take in dogs and rehome them or work with the local no kill shelters to find them homes. How about contacting some of your local vet offices and ask them if they know a place that could help you. 

Or maybe a few of your local petstores will be able to point you in the right direction. Do you have any friends or coworkers or friends that could ask their friends to keep her temporarily until they (or you and them) find her a home?

I would look in the phone book and get some numbers and call all the petstores and vet offices. 

The newspaper add is also a good idea. Lots of people look for pets in the paper. There are so many alternatives. I don't think you'd be able to sleep at night knowing that you didn't do all you could to find her a good home, I know I couldn't. And of course a shelter is a better alternative than killing a healthy happy animal.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

not sure if you've tried these already but here is a chihuahua rescue site and a list of shelters. there are two No Kill shelters listed in michigan.

http://www.netpets.com/dogs/dogresc/breeds/dogchih.html
http://www.petwalk.com/shelters/


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Katie and Jen. I'll be working on these leads. I've attached Mia's picture although it's not very big! Sorry! She really is a cutie pie.


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

Try craigslist in your area. Their are many people who will open their home to a little chi;-)


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you contacted Chihuahua rescue and Transport? It'a nation wide rescue. Let me know! I work with a chihuahua rescue that branched off of CRT.


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll look into "craigslist", not ever having heard of it before! I have to sign off for now. Will check back in later. Thanks for the info... I'm starting to feel a little more hopeful.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

here's craigslist http://fresno.craigslist.org/about/cities.html

and Chihuahua Rescue & Transport that chi-momma mentioned is in that first link i posted


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

one of our local tv stations has a classifieds section that you can post on for free. maybe you could find something like that. check out hobbly.com in your area and see if you find wanted's there. i saw a bunch the other day for people looking for chis but didn't pay attention to the location.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's a couple of links to some shelters that pulled up as being near your town...Not sure if you've tried these or not, but something to maybe check out. Please don't lose hope...I know there's got to be a better route than putting her to sleep.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI386.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI67.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI155.html

The last one does state that its a no kill shelter...I'm not sure about the other 2 though. 

You may even try taking her into the vets offices (or pet stores)...even if they don't adopt or rescue dogs, there may be someone who works there that would like her. Its always harder to turn down a cute chi in person!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

There's light at the end of the tunnel. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Xymenah (Dec 4, 2006)

Also if you cannot find a shelter or rescue you may be able to surrender her to your vet clinic who will then take care of her until they are able to find her an appropriate home. Many vet clinics will refuse to euthanize a dog with many years left and a few behaviour probs and usually they will try and talk the owner into surrendering the animal to them so that it may be rehomed. just another option.


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

If it weren't for hubby's rule "no more chi's until we have a house of our own" I'd love to have another.. :'( .. I no all about behavior probs.. I'm dealing with one right now that drives me bonkers but, I'm not gonna give up cuz, I love my bubbly to pieces

hope you have some luck with finding her a home


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you tried posting a bulletin at your local pet store or at your vet's office? Lots of pet stores and such do things like that. 

And FYI, if you will ship her, I will take her!! Without question! Feel free to e-mail me ([email protected]) or PM me here. I would also love to see a picture of Mia.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

How did you get on with the leads youve been given?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Any news? I've talked to Mike. We'll definately take her if she still needs a good home. I've PM'ed you. Please get back in contact with me.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB-N-Whiskey (Nov 7, 2006)

If it were possible I'd take her. I'm so sorry you've been faced with something like this. My fingers are crossed for you!!!

D.B


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well she hasn't been on in days now. No update. I hope this doesn't mean the worst for Mia. 

To Mia's owner, I have family in Michigan who could meet up with you and get her and they could get her to me. PLEASE consider us as a new home for Mia! We will give her a good, happy home and can deal with her behavioral problems.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i hope it doesn't mean the worst for mia either. maybe she reconsidered keeping her :dontknow:

you'd give her such a great home kristi


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Jen! I really hope (if she didn't decide to keep her) that she gets in touch with me! Tito and Marley would love to have another dog around, and Mike and I talked and are willing to take her in and make her happy. Especially after it didn't work out with the other chi we were going to get!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so suspicious of people  I thought this was just someone messing with us. I hope that was the case & if not I pray the poor baby got a new home


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope she either decided to keep her or was able to find her a good home.. I hate to think of the other possibility.   

I know you would have given her a great home Kristi.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Gypsy!

And Alisha, I thought so too....but if there were any chance that it was true, I wanted to help out!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I understand I was very sad reading it. You're so sweet for trying to help :angel10:


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello everyone and I am still here. So sorry for the delay but my son (in the Army) was in town over the holidays and with all the Christmas activities and visiting, I haven't had time to get back here or do much else other that providing one person with my phone number. She is a local coordinator but I haven't heard from her yet. 

Understand that I have some time and really would like to have a person to person adoption, not willing to just pass her over to an organization or unknown "new" owner. I really will feel better knowing where she is going. So that is the "in the perfect world" scenario I'm hoping for. 

I tried to include her picture in my signature but it didn't come out very big! She is really in good health, on the larger side (8 lbs) but not "chunky" or overweight. She has beautiful perky ears, black with white paws, belly, and muzzle. She is so smart, playful, loves to snuggle, and loves to lick (excessively!!). She loves to fetch and tug of war is her favorite. We don't trust her around children and I even warn company to ignore her as she is unpredictable. 

I am hoping for a new owner who understands how to train and possibly re-train her out of these bad habits. She also pees in the house occasionally, even though she is constantly let out. I think that might come from her experience in my former marriage where my ex would ignore her cries to be let out and she would end up peeing on the carpet in the stairway landing. Needless to say..... he is an "ex" for some obvious reasons!!

Carol


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm glad you came back carol


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi again. I finally was able to enlarge her photo using photo editor. Now you can see her a little better. 

Will check in later this evening. Thanks all.

Carol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's really cute Carol  I meant no disrepect whatsoever by saying you might not be real I promise.We've had soooo many people come on here & scam us  I have no idea why this forum attracts so many scammers  

I can say that all the regular posters are good doggie owners & any of them would give your pup a great home


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Carol, you are in an extremely tough situation and I think you are doing a great job in checking out all possible outcomes.  I'm sure you will find her a wonderful home, with some work, she has the potential to be a wonderful baby. :love5:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

She is beautiful. I really hope you find her a great home. I agree with Alisha I think that any of our regular posters here would give her the best home possible. Were you looking for someone local or were you willing to ship her to a new owner?


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

She is cute! I wish we had room for another doggie & were closer to you. I hope you can find a good home for her. Especially if it were someone here...that way we can see the cute pictures of her!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

AEROMarley1983 * is willing to help you, dont you think that is an option as she has chi`s already and knows about the training needed???


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes.  

Carol has PM'ed me and I have PM'ed her back.  I'm hoping this means good news for both her family and mine. 

I'll be happy to get to know you a little better Carol! I hope that I will be able to help you out. Please know in advance.....you will get tons of pictures of Mia all the time!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

ahhh thats really kind of you to want to help her out! Your a credit to this world *Areomarley1983* God bless you!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You're so sweet Kristi, I hope everything works out.


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

I definitely wish I could have someone local adopt her, on the other hand, if she was with someone who would love and spoil her as much as I do.... I'd be very happy too. I'm just a very worried "mom"! 

She loves jumping into my vehicle to go for a ride, but ends up extremely anxious, crying the entire time. This has limited her excursions to vet visits and nail clippings only now! Thank goodness they are only 15 minutes away! I'm not sure how I would get her to you Kristi. 

Carol


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll be happy to look into airline shipping for you, and I will be more than happy to pay for it. They are very good with the animals. Many breeders do it that way, and I'm sure they are used to critters who aren't the best travelers.  Just keep in touch with me about it.  Hopefully we can figure something out. You have my full attention!!  

*thanks Sam!! That really made me feel good*


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope everything works out for you Kristi


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Your welcome *Aeromarley1983* xxx


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

have you thought about a rescue train of some sort to transport Mia from you to AeroMarley.. not sure how far apart you guys are from each other.. but, I know I've gotten used to my girls crying in the car.. they love going in the car and going bye bye.. but, if the window isn't down.. they can sure drive a person bonkers.. (just as another option of how to get her from one person to the next)

Or even if you meet up with AeroMarleys family I'm sure they'd be able to get her there without any problems... that way she wouldn't really be bounced from person to person along the way... just a thought though..

anyways.. hopefully you can get something worked out..


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What's the status on this?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think Carol is comforatble putting Mia on a plane, so I wrote her and let her know to keep us in mind as a home for her, basically. I just hope Mia finds a wonderful home.


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Sorry it's been awhile, but I don't get online very often with my schedule.

I've heard horror stories about animals put on a plane in the cargo area, and I guess I just can't imagine putting her there. I know people do it. I've had a few people agree with me, but what do I know? Maybe I don't have good information. I would think Mia would have to be drugged first of all. I'm not sure that would even be enough to protect her from all the noise, etc. Second I'd be concerned about temperature. Can anyone clue me in on whether this is truly a reasonable option given what we all know about these sweet and sensitive little dogs!!?? 

I would love to have Kristi take her if that were do-able.... 

Carol


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

chis rule said:


> What's the status on this?


Hi,
I'm still in limbo land and wishing AeroMarley lived a bit closer. The prospect of putting Mia on a plane scares me. I posted a message asking for anybody else's experience with this. 
Carol


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

CryBles said:


> have you thought about a rescue train of some sort to transport Mia from you to AeroMarley.. not sure how far apart you guys are from each other.. but, I know I've gotten used to my girls crying in the car.. they love going in the car and going bye bye.. but, if the window isn't down.. they can sure drive a person bonkers.. (just as another option of how to get her from one person to the next)
> 
> Or even if you meet up with AeroMarleys family I'm sure they'd be able to get her there without any problems... that way she wouldn't really be bounced from person to person along the way... just a thought though..
> 
> anyways.. hopefully you can get something worked out..


Thanks for your input. I didn't realize all chihuahua's cried like that in the car! Kind of comforting to know in a way! I'm hoping we can get something worked out to get Mia to AeroMarley. She seems like a great "mom" and I would feel good about who she is going to.


----------



## diamondtrain (Dec 26, 2006)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> I'll be happy to look into airline shipping for you, and I will be more than happy to pay for it. They are very good with the animals. Many breeders do it that way, and I'm sure they are used to critters who aren't the best travelers.  Just keep in touch with me about it.  Hopefully we can figure something out. You have my full attention!!
> 
> *thanks Sam!! That really made me feel good*


Hi Kristi - What can you tell me about the airline shipping option. I don't have the benefit of knowing anyone who does this.

Carol


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

I have never had a dog flown in but I have had one delivered here from out of state. Just post on www.uship.com and you will get rates. I felt it was a lot less stressful for the dog and it was also pretty reasonable.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I will look into it Carol.  There is an airport not too far from here.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i really hope it all works out so you get her


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Me too.  I need to look up airline rates today. :-D


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

It is a very difficult decision to make and I understand how you must be feeling but I don't think putting Mia to sleep is maybe the best option for her. Keep trying the shelters, someone will give her a loving home and the time and training she deserves. I agree with Rachel, she may be confused in her new environment at first, but after a while she'll settle into her new home.
With a little training and ALOT of time and patience, I think Mia will come on leaps and bounds. A few of my girlfriends have had problems with their Chis behaviour and now one little darling visits day centres for sick patience with her mommy and the patients love her. So it goes to show it really can pay off.
Hope everything goes ok and keep trying the shelters. Keep me posted.
Kay - Soon to be chi mommy x


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't know where you guys are in this adoption process because I just saw this thread, but I PMed you diamondtrain


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I had a pup flown from Texas to Pennsylvania via Contenential (the only way to safely fly your pet if you cannot carry on in my opinion) and it was just under $200.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just pm'ed Carol....things have taken a pretty big turn for me in this area and I'm no longer able to adopt Mia...at least not right now. Michael brought home a puppy from the job site yesterday who was shivering and thin. We're searching to see if the pup has a previous owner and if not, we're probably going to end up keeping her. Carol, I will do whatever you need to help you out with finding Mia a home.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

is there any update with this?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

just wanted to post some info on shipping via plane, thus far ive got 4 chihuahuas, 3 of them have come to me via airplane and all 3 are wonderfully fine.

i will ONLY suggest continental airlines, they are the ONLY airline i would ever ship pets in or out with if i cant fly with them.
Continental has a preasurized sound controled and temperature controled cab in which the animals fly in.
they are the LAST ones on the plane (even after people) and the first ones off. and they have at least 1 human in the area with the dogs for emergency situations!
their customer service is generally wonderfull, and ive been VERY happy so far.
every one of the chis that have been flown to me have come off the flight happy and calm, (though often in need of a good bath)

in my opinion continental is THE ONLY airline to ship pets with.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Could you maybe list your Mia on puppyfind.com? I think you might be able to find someone. I found my two chis on that site. Good luck!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Diamondtrain recently? Jessie, have you?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i just wanted to update everyone i emailed carol and they have decided to keep mia  her mom is very attached to her and carol said she really didn't want to give her away either


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm glad everything worked out for them!


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

:cheer: awwww a happy ending, i just read this thread from start to finish & was very worried for mia, so that really is a lovely outcome


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

Please dont kill her she just needs to goto training classes and will give alot of love back.
If you can not have her then find a good home or a chi rescue there are lots of people who would help sadly i do not live close enough to but Please do not Kill her.
I got a rescue chi a month or so ago and we have had some bvehavioural problems sleepless nights growling etc but we have overcome all that will kindnees love and attention.
You will always have it heaviy on your heart and she has a good 8-10 years left in her to be loved and cherished.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad it worked out fine!


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

sorry i just read the first add and got so sad,and angry I am so happy ending would of been up all night crying.Well done guys for helping her work through her problems.
Liz x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a happy ending for Mia. Glad everything worked out for her and her human family...


----------

